
Open Graph Protocol is dead? - pierreneter
https://github.com/facebookarchive/open-graph-protocol
======
pierreneter
The source code of the Open Graph Protocol website had been archived by
Facebook. I don't see any announcement about it. Is it still useful to
implement it on the website?

